# Panel Blind/A-Frame in the Middle of a Field



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

How many guys have tried this? It seems like birds are getting wise to layouts around here, mostly because our fields are brush hogged right after they are cut. I have seen hunts where guys set blinds up against either center pivots or right in the middle of fields and done well on birds. Has anyone had first hand experience with it? I get Tanglefree panel blinds very cheap so I figured I might as well get one and see how it works, even if I have to setup more at the field edge I think it'll be an effective tool for killing birds this year.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

We hunted the edge 95% of the time last year and murdered the birds. It's weird. I actually see a lot of birds naturally using the edge.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

It works, Panel Blinds are the way to go. A lot easier to set up, take down and get in and out of. Way more comfortable of a hunt than layout blinds. 

I like hunting edges with the blinds but they work well out in the middle.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

The following article has inspired me to give it a try...

https://www.americanhunter.org/arti...build-a-portable-a-frame-blind-for-under-100/


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Had a spot for a while under an elevated deer blind.
Wheeled our chairs under it,wrapped them in camo fabric and kept our faces down.
Crazy geese....Had one flock that would have landed on us if we did not fire in self defence.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

meganddeg said:


> The following article has inspired me to give it a try...
> 
> https://www.americanhunter.org/arti...build-a-portable-a-frame-blind-for-under-100/


We made one similar to that. We used snow fence and attached fast grass matts to it as a base.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

We have used concrete wire and T-post years ago. We found that ganden fencing worked best so we could roll it up. 

Panel Blinds are more expensive then what was posted in the link, no doubt. But they are a lot easier to set up, take down and store them. The stubble holds better to them also. They also give you a great wind break on harsh days. You can hunt 3-4 guys out of them which would cost more to buy 3-4 layout blinds. Panel blinds are very versatile. I love em. They can be used over standing water, river banks, and ponds. If you really wanted to you could use them for deer and turkey


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Just ordered my two panel blinds today can't wait to get them ready before early goose! I think they'll be killer this season.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

meganddeg said:


> The following article has inspired me to give it a try...
> https://www.americanhunter.org/arti...build-a-portable-a-frame-blind-for-under-100/


Thanks for sharing. I have a bunch of T-posts and wire rabbit fencing I have been trying to figure out what to do with. Just need some grass and I will have everything needed to give this a try.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I share a field with a guy that does hunts for disabled vets. They use a Panel type blind, huge thing, in the middle of the field. They do well!!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

That sure looks more comfortable than any form of laying out.

For well over 25 years, I have hunted geese in fields using only a hinged backboard to support the head and neck with an army blanket covering the feet, legs, and body. We wear face masks. The blanket is covered with debris/stubble. 

Rarely have birds flared. We used to effectively use a hinged decoy on the backboard. Geese eventually got wise to that.

As I have gotten older, I find it much more comfortable to hunt from the fence lines or other field edges where I can stand up to shoot.


----------



## hammerdown (Sep 28, 2011)

I run a frames and they are killer on the edges and good in the middle but after the first time they get pounded by a brush pile in the middle they a get a little shy to the middle brush pile look edges are lights out and set for crossing shots not straight in feet out they seem to work 100 times better to the a frame that way hunt out of a panel blind 1once was not a big fan felt very exposed and they have a bad boxy look just my opinion


----------



## hammerdown (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## hammerdown (Sep 28, 2011)

this hunt we set it in a lady's back yard in mowed grass and it worked fine the other phot was in a cut bean field


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't wait to get my panels! I think they'll work really well.


----------



## hammerdown (Sep 28, 2011)

Got 1 all grassed today


----------

